# Multi Unit Demo and Training Location



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Basically the idea is a facility with no ties or funding from any manufacturer. This facility would offer hands on experience with most major machine brands(all machines would be a logistical nightmare). 

Maximum of 4 participants
Typical day:

1. Meet and greet
2. Brief overview of the industry - past, present, and future - Overview of Current DTG's
3. Proper Garment Selection - Hands on, with examples of what a print looks like on several garment brands and types
4. Proper Artwork - Hands on artwork manipulation designed specifically for the DTG process
5. Proper shop layout for maximum efficiency
6. Hands on PreTreatment Workshop
A. Hands On Manual PT
B. PT using an automatic machine

LUNCH

7. 3 Hours of Hands On Use of Actual DTG's
A. T-jet
B. Flexi-Jet
C. DTG Kiosk
D. Brother
E. Misc Machines
8. Discussion and Hands On Experience in Different Curing Methods
9. DTG Maintenance Clinic 

I think you would come away with an incredible wealth of information from a source that has printed thousands of shirts. You could then make a better informed buying decision, because you would know more than most of the sales people!


I would appreciate any input on pricing and curriculum, that both current and prospective machine owners have.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL - Wow worthless. Never thought I would see that.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think its a great idea Mark. I think alot of people could bennifit from something like that, expecially maintenance and common minor repairs.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Marc,

It's a very good idea. Education in using these printers properly always goes a long way in reducing users potential problems. Anything that helps make you a better printer also helps you make a larger profit. One day classes from other providers, in our overall decorating industry, seem to range from $195 to $500. Being that you're going to restrict it to 4 people per class, which gives you a more one to one atmosphere, I would think you could justify being at the higher end.

Harry


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Very good idea for those who are not sure what DTG machine would work best for them. 
The hands on training would also be beneficial to see how difficult / easy it actually is to produce various prints.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

My thinking is that with all the people out there that have switched machines (at a huge loss), or quit all together, a few hundred bucks on the front end seems like a steal.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

60 looks and only five votes? This is a private poll. Nobody will know how you voted, including me.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it's a decent idea, but will be very hard to pull off with fair and equal treatment. The typical in house demo I do here last 2-3 hours, just showing the capabilites of one machine, with no training involved. I would think that the course would need to be two days in order to cover everything needed including maintenance. 
Another thing to consider is what other avenues you will be pursuing in the industry. If you intend on distributing hardware or consumables for the industry then it will greatly diminish the perceived value of the training.
On the up side, I can't think of anyone who I know that could show the pros and cons of as many machines as you could. I do think you might be a bit geographically challenged where you currently reside.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think this is a good idea but do agree with Don-SWF East that it might be hard to pull off with fair and equal treatment and difficult to demo that many machines in one day.
Location could be a challenge also. How easy/difficult would it be to travel to the demo location?
Someone on an embroidery forum has been talking about doing something like this with embroidery equipment.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I can see where some might think that it would be difficult to demo that many machines, but I have two points.

1. I am covering the basics for all the machines at once - Pretreatment, curing, maintenance, basic DTG functionality. I do not have to do this 4 separate times as other stand alone demos would require.

2. Hundreds of these machines are sold every year with a short demo on a trade show floor, and even some are sold with no demo, and the buyer never even physically seeing the machine. I think an 8-10 hour class would best all but the most lengthy demos currently given.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input and votes, keep them coming!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Something else just occurred to me. Maybe I will make this a mobile idea, and follow the shows around. That way travel to me would not be an issue. Prospective buyers could attend the show, get demos from manufacturers, and then come try the machines hands on in my class, in a first come first serve basis. I would offer the class the day before the show, and each day of the show for up to 4 people per day.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a idea to add to the food for thought. I thought I posted it last night, I didn't. I think this is a great idea and I think some of the Manufacturers should help underwrite this idea. If not underwrite it, they could reimburse customers for their tuition if they buy equipment in a reasonable amount of time after they attend the expo. i think this is a excellant way of browsing all equipment without pressure. I wish, I had the idea. I like the mobile ides also. I wish you good luck and much success. ..... JB


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I would never take a cent from any manufacturer. I would want to keep this as unbiased as possible. I really just want the end user to be able to make an informed buying decision, that best meets the needs of their business.

I do like the idea of the manufacturer rebating the tuition to the student. The problem is the manufacturers cannot get along with each other, and I think it would be difficult to get all of them to sign off.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you could set it up to be unbiased and still get the Companies to help. They could atleast provide the equipment. This would be with the understanding that this was a total unbiased seminar. I think it could be quite costly to purchase the equipment. I think this could work and would love to see it happen. I have my brain churning up lots of ideas LOL ..... JB


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

If they don't sign on a rebate and their competitors do, that will just be another sales item to compete on. 

If a company has a solid product they will not hesitate to put it up against anyone else's so long as the methods for testing are equal and fair. Happens all the time with computers for review and test beds.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I would actually be purchasing the equipment myself. The problem with manufacturers providing it, is that they would be upset when company X's machines sold more than company Y, etc...They would have control over asking for the equipment back etc....

I want to be in total control of the entire process, with no possible tainting, bias, or interference from a manufacturer.

The issue becomes cost. When demoing, teaching and allowing hands on printing gets added up, that is alot of shirts and white ink to pay for. Each student printing a minimum of 16 dark shirts, that is over $100 in costs for each student, just for that part of the class.

I just do not think that $300 per student would cover all costs of machines, inks, shirts, pretretaments, travel, and show expenses.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

As many inquiries that I get from people looking to learn, I would say the training is more valuable then the 300. I think anyone who is interested is going to vote on the poll at $300 because it would be cheaper to them. I truly think the money people spend on clogged printheads and other consumables trying to learn the process themselves would be much better spent on learning to be an effective printer  I do think people considering buying a machine would bennifit highly from this type of training.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Your absolutely right, the cost is a major factor. I feel it would be a great oppurtunity, bUT $300 0R EVEN $500 WOULD NOT BE ENOUGH. ... I still think the answer is sponsorship. I would think the leaseing companies and their banks would be interested in getting potential customers better prepared this would help in the loan default rates. I think another seminar to be added (maybe a second day) would be how to write a business plan. The instructors for this could be volunteers fro the score program sponsored by the SBA. .... JB


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Zilla,

I do like the idea, however, will play a bit of devil's advocate here. I would want anyone who was going to do what you suggest to go through technicians training on our machine, then I think we could be on board with a rebate (most likely in the form of a consumables gift certificate). If you were to approach it that way and got each manufacturer's tech and operational training, then I think you would be swamped, because the manufacturers that have solid products would have nothing to lose. 
Keep the thought process going. I do think that few folks would pay more than $300 for the opportunity you are presenting, which would mean that you would need some sort of manufacturer support to keep it going. 

JMHO


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I would not mind taking the tech training from each manufacturer. The issue is I do not think they would all be on board. 

I would in no way accept any manufacturers support. I could never maintain the belief in my impartiality. If it cannot be done without it, then I would not do it, and would voice concern against anyone that would.

Not everyone will see the class as beneficial up front, but I guarantee they all will after a few days with their machine! If the posts on this board have taught me anything it is that.


----------



## pitbell85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Brilliant idea, lots of people would benefit from it and you could make a lot of money.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it is a good idea, one that has been discussed before, but never brought to fruition. I imagine that the biggest issue you will have to deal with is the inevitable question at the end of the day, "In your opinion, based on my business plan, which machine do you recommend?"

Most of us who have been using a DTG machine (the process, not the company) for a while realize that some folks are not going to be able to grasp their end of the process, no matter how much you inform them.

My suggestion, as part of your demo, is to have folks fill out a questionnaire asking a few questions to gauge what they expect to get out of their future purchase and what part it will play in their business plan. Also, do they want a true "plug-and-play", or do they want something they can tinker & experiment with?

Having started with a Flexi-Jet and recently adding a Brother, I would have paid a pretty penny to have someone with your knowledge tell me the facts behind the machines. The fact is, we went to actual owners and experienced first-hand the printing process (we are indebted to them), but an hour or two does not make for an educated decision. Heck, 8 hours may not be enough either.

My last suggestion is to do the 8-hour, 4 person class at the lower end, but offer a one-on-one consultation for the higher price ($1000.00), where you actually evaluate the potential purchaser's business plan and needs, then offer your advice based on their needs/abilities.

Lastly, I encourage your belief to keep the manufacturers out of this process.

Sorry so long winded...

Eric


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

JPD said:


> I imagine that the biggest issue you will have to deal with is the inevitable question at the end of the day, "In your opinion, based on my business plan, which machine do you recommend?"


I would hope that they would be able to answer that question themselves after a full day with me!


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

You owe me a Coke everytime someone asks! 

Deal?

Eric


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea I dont know that I would get into the area of telling someone what to buy. I think that would have to be that particular persons choice after they see what is out there. Its like test driving a car, you want to drive a lot of cars to choose which one you want, but its really up to you to decide what style you like better  I would not want to be in the position of being to blame because someone then decided later that it was your fault they bought that particular machine. In fact I would make it understood that you are only providing them the best possible education to make that decision themselves.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

That's the plan!!


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, it's a great plan!

Eric


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmmmmm - I wonder if current machine owners think this has more value than those just looking. I would think that the current owners would feel like like Eric and see the value.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would think the most that would use this type of education would be people that just bought machines and need more knowledge. There are so many people out there that buy machines, only to then find there is alot more they need to learn.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree, I was just thinking of some way to convey the importance to a prospective buyer. Current machine owners that have gone thru the process can see the value, maybe not those who have been given a rosie picture sales pitch from a manufacturer.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe you could rent a booth at a show, even just a small one  that way you could give brochures out and then after all the people buy the machines, get it home and realize they need more help, they will still have that brochure from the show and say wait a minute remember those people at the show that do training


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

This could be some really valuable stuff...no sales pressure...just facts, from a knowledgable user.

For me it was all about print size (and ink cost), so there was only a couple to choose from. But getting hands on loading, unloading, expected maintanance, the rip software, etc, etc is pretty valuable stuff. There are certain things you just dont see at a trade show or distributor.

There are a lot of machines out there though, there's no way you could have them all. But, I think you could get the basics of what a day will be like with different examples of hm1 platens vs flexi platens vs tjet platens vs brother platens, which is a big player in production. Bulk ink vs cartridge, "what do I have to remove to clean my wiper blade?" and that sort of stuff. I think with most people who are serious about this business would automatically rule out ever purchacing certain machines, but I could be wrong. I dont know how you would tell them this without it coming off as an "anti sales pitch". I guess in the end, if you had a flexi, hm1, brother, and a tjet, that would be great, but what do think about a blazer vs bullet and some of the other printers? That would not really be a portable show.

*Learning to pretreat from someone who sells shirts is a great selling point. That and garment selection would SAVE them the money the class cost in the long run, period.*

But I do think a good half hour of one on one about the different machines and business advice would take it to the next level. I agree with Eric, at the end of the day, they will still ask you "the question"...


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

That would be hilarious. Me with a booth with several DTG's, but not selling any of them! LOL!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

The class would not be so much about one machine or another, just the ability to see a DTG for what it is. It is like everything else in life. Learn the basic principles, and then apply that knowledge in real life situations.

Let me also be clear that my personal bias on generic things (such as bulk vs carts) would certainly be intertwined in the curriculum (which is why I want no support from manufacturers). Personally, in good conscience, I could never recommend certain machines based on ink costs alone!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> That would be hilarious. Me with a booth with several DTG's, but not selling any of them! LOL!


 
Ok I have to admit that would be pretty funny hehe  But I was talking about just having the literature about your training there, something with pics and information to give them an idea of what you are offering  Just like those people that offer financing and such have the smaller booths


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think a booth at some shows would be a great way to get the word out. ..... JB


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

The issue, once again, becomes cost. The expense of traveling to the shows might prove to be difficult to overcome. The real issue I am working on, is how do you convince people that they need something they don't know they need, until it is to late!


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe a way to offset costs is to partner with a financing company. After all, these are not small purchases we are talking about and if you can get a financing company to sponsor you in return for referrals for leases and loans, your integrity regarding brand of DTG would remain intact.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Marc I would think that if you had the students bring their own art work either with laptop or thumb drive and shirts and you show them what is right or wrong with their art work. This could lower your costs! Also you could supply the shirts at a cost if the ones they bring are not compatible or you want to show them what the different/better shirts would look like! I think all the vendors at the shows make this look easy being they do not do the pretreatment for the potential customer to see!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought of this, but I really do not want to nickel and dime people. I want to offer an all inclusive product.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> The issue, once again, becomes cost. The expense of traveling to the shows might prove to be difficult to overcome. The real issue I am working on, is how do you convince people that they need something they don't know they need, until it is to late!


I think the majority of people are not going to know they need training until they get the machine home and realize they need more knowledge. Thats why I was saying if you could have someone at a show handing out brochures, sure they would ignore it at the time, but then when they figure it out, you will come to mind  I think everyone goes into it thinking they can do everything easily. Its after they get the machine they figure out its not that easy. Maybe if even you could get another vendor at the show to hand them out for you(not a dtg vendor), but maybe someone who would do this for you.

I know every time I go to a show, I get all kinds of handouts and I keep them all. I always remember what is in there too  Like when I bought smart designer a year after purchase  I keep that bag full of goodies for later.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a pretty good idea! I honestly do not think this will ever see the light of day. It would just simply not be feasible for less than $500 per person, and even then I am not sure you could convince prospective buyers that they would benefit.

But, BobbieLee, our other little idea has taken a firm grasp in my mind! We need to discuss it a little further!


----------

